# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua máy hàn tig secondhend

## biên hùng

Cần mua máy hàn tig hàng secondhand
Em cần mua 1 bộ máy hàn tig hàng đã qua sử dụng yêu cầu máy còn dùng tốt chưa qua sửa chữa,không cần ngoại hình đây là số của em 0 một 2 một 3 một 4 một 2 một 3,anh em nào có báo giá cho em nếu là máy nội địa nhật thì càng tốt 
Cảm ơn mod cho em đăng bài và anh em đã xem bài của em,

----------

